# Shark picture from New Smyrna Beach



## marknga (Jul 17, 2008)

I saw this story online and thought I would share it. Not sure if the picture was doctored or not but I do know that when we were down there the week of the 4th we saw a couple Black Tips caught by guy surf fishing. NSB is the "Shark Bite Capital" of the World especially down by the jetty where this was taken.

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/us_and_americas/article4333715.ece


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jul 17, 2008)

Doctored or not THERE'S NOT ENOUGH ROOM OUT THERE FOR BOTH OF US. So I'll stay on shore


----------



## marknga (Jul 17, 2008)

Here is a link to Central Florida TV station that has the other photos on there also:

http://www.wftv.com/news/16846313/detail.html

Pretty cool picture...... right place at the right time.


----------



## hunting clouds (Jul 17, 2008)

looks real


----------



## 10point (Jul 17, 2008)

*It's real!*

Those are spinner sharks.It's very common.But to catch them on camera like that is cool.I live about five miles from there.That's why we're the shark capital.


----------



## puredrenalin (Jul 18, 2008)

Thats pretty cool....thats why I dont swim at the beach...not a huge fan of the sharky types, but I know at any point and time, people are in close proximity to them!


----------



## GMARK (Jul 19, 2008)

What a cool pic.  Glad that wasn't me on that board.


----------



## mauser64 (Jul 24, 2008)

Kid got bit at New Smyrna yesterday!


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Jul 24, 2008)

10point said:


> Those are spinner sharks.It's very common.But to catch them on camera like that is cool.I live about five miles from there.That's why we're the shark capital.



Yep,
We used to see them all the time back in the stone ages when I used to live at the beach. Rode between Boynton Beach and Sebastian. Where ever the waves/swells were.
Especially during the fall mullet runs, sharks were constant companions with us in the water. Nobody ever seemed to get bit back then though.
Pretty much all blacktips and spinners. When the bulls or hammerheads showed up, it was time to get out of the water right now!
Very cool pic!


----------



## duckbill (Jul 24, 2008)

New Smyrna has always been loaded with sharks.  There's just of a lot of "food" for them there.  I was there last month and caught a ton of fish, including a couple of bonnet head sharks.  Where there are lots of smaller fish, you can bet there will be bigger fish feeding.
Sharks or no sharks, NSB is one of my favorite places to go.


----------



## jcfabrication (Jul 26, 2008)

yeah thats for real i live in deland 15 miles from new smyrna beach and that was on the news..


----------

